# New track Bradley IL C&R Raceway



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have just ordered crc carpet for some indoor racing.it will be 36 X 50.I am looking in running 1/18 scale SC18,BRP and scalpel.may also try some 1/12 scale and whatever shows some interest.

C&R Raceway
231 E Broadway
Bradley IL 60915
815-933-RACE(7223)
crslotcars.com
[email protected]


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Sent you an e-mail..


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Just got back from Bradley a few Mojitos ago. Drive home was a drag, with snow/;ice etc... but the track is great! Carpet was layed down and is in perfect shape. Really came out nice. Chad has room for as many racers as we can get to show up. He is trying to come up with a schedule, when to run what, etc. Right now looks like Fri night on-road, Sat. night Off-road, an Sunday oval. Please post your preference to help determine the best schedule for the most racers.:thumbsup:. We ran some practice races today to make sure all was working right... Track is 50' X 36' using I-lap scoring hardware and Alycat software. Track is on the second floor, elevator available. No shortage of food nearby, with lots of Motels too. I only ran the Vendetta today, and there was NO sign of carpet fuzz build up. Keep checking here for more details...


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

We will be running ON and OFF-ROAD this Sat. 3/12. Come on by and check it out! Recoils, M18s, BRPs, Scalpels, 1/18 SCs, Mini Buggies and trucks..1/12 scale.. Bring em out! I-Lap scoring, incase you have one of those transponders. House transponders available.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Racing is officialy underway at C&R!! Great time yesterday in Bradley. We had 2 heats of 1/18 Short Course and one heat of open class 1/18 buggy/truck.
Shop owner Chad, pulled of the #1 qual spot for SC, and Ron T. got the pole for open buggy.
Axle got the bump from the B-Main to the A.... Newcomer to R/C racing, Alex (not to be confused with Axle) Takes the win in the A-Main!! 
Ron got the win in open buggy, with Jake and Anthony 2nd and 3rd respectively. Jake and Anthony still trying to get up to speed after a long lay-off, not having raced since the closure of Duneland Hobbies & Raceway..

Several others stopped by to get a glimpse of the action and contemplate what classes they might want to participate in. Axle picked up a new BRP 1/18 pan car and had it out for a shake-down run. He really looked good on his 2nd run.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

C&R will be racing on SUNDAY as well as Saturday this weekend! On-road and Off.... Sundays heats will start at 1:00
BRP...Scalpel...M18...Short Course...Recoil...mini Buggy/Truck...
Bring 'em out! Whatever you've got...


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Oval racing will be comming soon! But for now it is Off-road and On-road....


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

Come and check us out this weekend.I will have my scalpel going.bring your 1/18 on road out and race.the 1/18 sc trucks are going good.hope to have some new guys running buggies and trucks.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

chad423 said:


> Come and check us out this weekend.I will have my scalpel going.bring your 1/18 on road out and race.the 1/18 sc trucks are going good.hope to have some new guys running buggies and trucks.


I'd like to come out and check out your new track. Sounds great. This weekend I'm booked though........we are having our last 1/18th race for this indoor season at Toledo. I'm an OnRoad and Oval guy. From what Ron (RATfactor) told me, sounds like a great facility. Looking forward coming out sometime with my 1/18 rides!! ........ BRP pancar, BRP Oval, M18Pro, 18R w/foam. I'll coordinate with Ron for a trip out to your track sometime soon. :thumbsup: Good luck with your new track.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

Anybody new stopping by check out my website at crslotcars.com for directions.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

chad423 said:


> Anybody new stopping by check out my website at crslotcars.com for directions.


:thumbsup:


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

we had a good turnout this weekend.looks like we wil have some new racers this weekend so come out and race.we will start at 4 PM.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

4 PM Sat. ? COOL! I know that will be much better for those that have a ways to drive and/or in a different time zone (like much of IN.).


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

What time do the doors open on Saturday? Does your scoring system use PTX or AMB PT's? What type of racing this Saturday....Oval, OnRoad or OffRoad? Thanks.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

i open up at 11:00 a.m. we will be running on-road and off-road.we will start at 4:00 p.m. i have the i-lap system.


----------



## Gordy75 (Apr 3, 2011)

chad423 said:


> i open up at 11:00 a.m. we will be running on-road and off-road.we will start at 4:00 p.m. i have the i-lap system.


I will be there can't wait :wave:


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

we had a good time.we ran sc18,open buggy and stock scalpel.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

come out and race with us on saturday.we have a great bunch of guys.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

come out and race if you are in the area.we have been running stock sc18,open 1/18 truck/buggy and stock scalpel.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

just got in new radiopost controllers.they are very cool.come out and check it out.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

Now that i ran with the controller i really like it.very good feel and nice features.very well laid out.come out and race with us this saturday.summer series schedule coming soon.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

come out and race with us Saturday.we have been running 1/18 open off-road,1/18 stock sc18 and 1/18 stock pan cars.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Thumbs UP:thumbsup: for the Radio Post system! Chock full of all the features you might need + a bunch you might just want! Easy and intuitive to navigate and a very good ergonomic feel. Anyone want a Spektrum DX3R?


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is some video of the track http://www.youtube.com/user/crraceway


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Chad, I ordered some 800 LiPos, and noticed Hobbypartz now has a 3100kv motor! It's a Tacon with green can/heatsink. $14 I think..
What do you think? Summer point series? Dates?
I will be running the races at the Midwest Series leg in Portage this weekend. Will likely come down to Bradley the following weekend.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

C&R has been sold! New name is; Eclipse Hobbies.


----------

